# Schaumburg, IL. Sub Contractor



## alexf250 (Dec 30, 2003)

Looking for a subcontractor in Schaumburg with a pickup truck and plow. 
Call.. 708-516-7826


----------



## alexf250 (Dec 30, 2003)

bump.................


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a friend looking for some work pm me the detials I will pass it along to him... He's got a Chevy 2500 with 7.5 plow


----------



## alexf250 (Dec 30, 2003)

bump...........


----------

